# Windows Media Player 11 problem



## TRD_Celica (Sep 26, 2006)

I downloaded it and installed it but an error message showed right after it finished installing





 , anyway i can fix this? thanx


----------



## dark_legacy2006 (Sep 26, 2006)

windows player 11 will not work on illegal copies of windows


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 26, 2006)

What did the Web Help button say?  Mine installed fine.


----------



## TRD_Celica (Sep 26, 2006)

the help button gave me shit, i opened it and it said "You've encountered error message 8007F00D while using Windows Media Player. Additional information is not currently available for this error"

and Windows XP came with this computer


----------



## Bestmiler (Sep 27, 2006)

when is the official version of wmp11 coming out?


----------



## elmarcorulz (Sep 27, 2006)

dark_legacy2006 said:


> windows player 11 will not work on illegal copies of windows



Thats not what happens when you try to install on illegal copies though.


----------



## dark_legacy2006 (Sep 27, 2006)

ya i wasnt sure i jsut saw the problem and i remembered reading that, so i thought it could possible be useful info


----------



## HarrisFD (Oct 19, 2006)

*I have the same error!*

Hey I have the same problem.  WMP will not run and I cannot install 10 or 11without getting the same type of error.  I tried removing and reinstalling, same error.  And by the way, my copy of XP is legal so the "illegal copy" theory is not the issue.


----------



## computerhakk (Oct 19, 2006)

Which version of WMP11 are you using? Which OS are you on? & were you also connected online while installing? WMP11 takes additional steps installing if you are on MCE 2005 rather than regular XP and it requires an online connection. It will also not work on 2002 and 2004 versions of MCE.


----------



## palidon112 (Oct 19, 2006)

same happened to me, i just tried installing it again and it went. but i didnt like #11 so i rolled it back..


----------



## HarrisFD (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm running XP Pro, SP2. The frustrating thing is that WMP10 worked fine. Now neither works after attempting to install 11. I get the same error with reinstalling 10 now.  I tried installing 10 from the Disk, 11 from online.  Not sure what version of MCE, where do I look?  I'm beginning to suspect a registry problem.


----------



## computerhakk (Oct 21, 2006)

Since you have XP, than this rules out MCE. You don't need to check for that. If you suspect a registry problem, it could be it if it's invalid keys have not been deleted. What you can do is uninstall everything, remove all folder traces after that. Then run a registry cleaner. There are many out there to name, but you can go to www.download.com and search for a free one.

Run a registry cleaner and have it clean up your registry of invalid paths. Then, try reinstalling it again to see how it goes.


----------



## HarrisFD (Nov 11, 2006)

*Registry Repair does not seem to work*

Thanks for the suggestions.  Tried a freeware reg repair, no change, bought PC Tools Registry Mechanic, no change . Rolled back to WMP 10, same problem, rolled back to WMP 9, same problem. Manually deleted WMP source files and reran the registry repair, same error.  Maybe a windows "hotfix" problem?  Perhaps my fatal error was to leave windows updates turned on? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## computerhakk (Nov 11, 2006)

HarrisFD said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  Tried a freeware reg repair, no change, bought PC Tools Registry Mechanic, no change . Rolled back to WMP 10, same problem, rolled back to WMP 9, same problem. Manually deleted WMP source files and reran the registry repair, same error.  Maybe a windows "hotfix" problem?  Perhaps my fatal error was to leave windows updates turned on? I'm out of ideas.


Well, that could very well be the reason. All these fixes released by MS are to patch up these kind of things on their OS.


----------



## niker79 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi @ all,
i have the same problem.

i have try this solution:


http://www.mcse.ms/showthread.php?t=1154326

this user has resolved the problem but i not.

if you try the solution please write me.

thanks in advance

Nello


----------



## HarrisFD (Dec 1, 2006)

*WMP install error*

Tried the solution in the link but it did not fix it.  Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------

